# Manfrini и royalstandard



## krainalelek (8 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте! 
Подскажите пожалуйста, итальянский аккордеон Манфрини внешне точь в точь как Роял Стандард монтана - это действительно Манфрини или переделанный Роял Стандард.
Что здесь не так, помогите разобраться.


----------



## НГП (18 Сен 2013)

Похоже, этих "итальянцев" в ГДР делали. А сейчас уже и самих "немцев" в Китае клепают.


----------

